# Dove decoys



## gtfisherman (Aug 22, 2012)

Just curious. I've never used them. Do they work for you and how do you set them up for the best result? And which ones???


----------



## mattech (Aug 22, 2012)

gtfisherman said:


> Just curious. I've never used them. Do they work for you and how do you set them up for the best result? And which ones???



we used about two dozen on our setup last year, they really helped especially the Mojo dove, it has flapping wings, and it seems like the doves flew directly to that thing. The field we were on was completley burn so it was just pure dirt with a few roots sticking out of the ground, so we just sat them on the ground and clipped them to and roots that would make them sit up.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 22, 2012)

I can put mine on a power line. Its so deadly my dad's club now has a no decoy policy.


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 23, 2012)

mattech said:


> we used about two dozen on our setup last year, they really helped especially the Mojo dove, it has flapping wings, and it seems like the doves flew directly to that thing. The field we were on was completley burn so it was just pure dirt with a few roots sticking out of the ground, so we just sat them on the ground and clipped them to and roots that would make them sit up.



I was thinking of picking up 6 or so rubber ones and a Mojo roto wing one as well. I appreciate the input!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 23, 2012)

Mojo only is what I use. Watch for low birds bombing the decoy.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 23, 2012)

just the mojo


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you only put out 1 or more?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 23, 2012)

1.  Mojo dove is about $40-50 so I only own 1.  Take extra batteries...


----------



## GLS (Aug 23, 2012)

chase870 said:


> I can put mine on a power line. Its so deadly my dad's club now has a no decoy policy.



The coolest decoys I've seen are the hand-carved wooden ones a buddy makes for power lines.  He shoots a lead weight over the powerline with a slingshot.  A small lead sinker is tied to mono out of a Zebco 33.  A ring-eye screw is in the tail and the mono is tied to it.  The decoy has a upside down wire "U" underneath the decoy which snags the powerline when the mono is pulled to raise and seat the decoy on the powerline. Tension from the staked out mono holds the decoy on the wire.  The decoy is "front" heavy so all it takes is a release of tension to lower the decoy at hunt's end.  I have hunted two buddy's fields that have "fake" powerlines down the fields' centers to attract dove--and they do.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 23, 2012)

I have never seen a mojo actually work. Dove on the line works like a charm though


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 23, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> I have never seen a mojo actually work. Dove on the line works like a charm though



Man I've seen birds flat-out dive bomb Mojo's.


----------



## fredw (Aug 23, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> I have never seen a mojo actually work. Dove on the line works like a charm though



From my experience, they can work effectively or not at all.  Last year I went on four dove shoots.  On two shoots the birds didn't appear to pay any attention to the mojo.  On the other two shoots (first two of the year) it was a different story.  I had birds coming in 3-4 feet high.....way too low to shoot.  Others would be flying across the field and turn toward the mojo.

The advice to all mojo users.....do take a spare set of batteries.  Don't ask how I learned this very important lesson though.  I'd find the answer embarassing


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2012)

Are ya`ll that are puttin` them on powerlines, puttin` them on real powerlines or artificial ones?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2012)

Since no one seems to want to talk about it anymore, let me clarify. Puttin` ANYTHING on or over a utility powerline is strictly against the law and you can and will face heavy fines when you are caught, but that`s not the big deal. When you do this, you are playin` a game that stands a good chance of killin` you dead. If you insist to continue this practice, make sure you get your affairs in order and say goodbye to your loved ones before you leave for the field. You might get away with a phase to ground flash for a while, but one day...

In a world of stupid, idiotic, foolish, and deadliest ideas, that is one of the best.  

Hopefully, this thread might save somebody`s life. I really find it hard to believe that anybody would even consider such a dangerous stunt, much less admit it to the world.


----------



## GLS (Aug 23, 2012)

The man I know is an electrician and utilizes the neutral line for his decoys.  It isn't worth the risk for me to try.  Typical powerlines carry 7800-10000 Volts of AC current.  The only insulation required on  high voltage lines is none--air and distance are it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2012)

GLS said:


> The man I know is an electrician and utilizes the neutral line for his decoys.  It isn't worth the risk for me to try.  Typical powerlines carry 7800-10000 Volts of AC current.  The only insulation required on  high voltage lines is none--air and distance are it.




He is still breakin` the law, and takin` a chance.


I know. I`m a retired Georgia Power lineman.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 23, 2012)

Mojo only!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2012)

I`m not tryin` to sound blunt and harsh on this subject, but most folks really don`t know what is up there, and just how dangerous it is. You don`t get a second chance with that kind of voltage.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not tryin` to sound blunt and harsh on this subject, but most folks really don`t know what is up there, and just how dangerous it is. You don`t get a second chance with that kind of voltage.



Will it conduct through 20lb mono line. Would never try it with a wire or anything that might conduct electricty. I guess I might be missing something


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2012)

chase870 said:


> Will it conduct through 20lb mono line. Would never try it with a wire or anything that might conduct electricty. I guess I might be missing something




That would depend on whatever it is made of, and just as important, is it contaminated with anything. Unless it has been electrically tested, you don`t know if it will conduct or not, and to stick a piece of monofilament line in a 120 volt light socket is not an accurate test to see. The line that it is bein` thrown over could be 7,200, volts, 14,400 volts, or maybe 27,000 volts, phase to ground. Get it over two phases instead of one and that voltage goes to 12,470, 25,000, or 46,000 volts. If something like that cause that line to operate (blink the lights) or trip, there will be an investigation to see what caused it. 

You never take a chance of any kind with that much voltage. Human life is worth more than a mess of birds.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had a mojo for 2 years had good hunts with it but I killed birds for 30 years without them,as for the power line thing I would be terribly afraid of that one.


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 24, 2012)

2 mojo dove facing different directions (one north and the other west for instance) so the wings can be seen from any direction & about 15 feet apart is my normal setup & is deadly.  We also put a half dozen in a group in the middle of the field sometimes if it is a small hunt....get 3-4 guns behind a couple of hay bales with this setup sometime for some ACTION


----------



## GLS (Aug 24, 2012)

We will hunt a field of sunflowers and corn this season.  The owner strung a dummy powerline down the field's center, long ways.  The birds start braking early when they see it.  Another field I've hunted over the years has the same set up.  The choice spots are near the line.  Decoys are't needed for it, but a live bird or two sitting on the wire draws every bird flying to the field.

Another buddy has a field with powerlines running down the middle.  There have been occasions when so many dove would sit on the lines, that the weight of the birds would cause the lines to dip and arc electrocuting up to a dozen birds at a time.  It would shut down power to the house and the utility would have to be notified.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not tryin` to sound blunt and harsh on this subject, but most folks really don`t know what is up there, and just how dangerous it is. You don`t get a second chance with that kind of voltage.



Figured you wouldn't be long on this one 

I'd be scared to death to come into any kind of physical contact with those lines, plus, I did figure it was probably illegal, as well.


----------



## tlong286 (Aug 25, 2012)

Birds turn toward the Mojo and 6 or 8 decoys on the ground but they will come in low. We raised it about 6 feet on a piece of camo pvc pipe and the trajectory improved enough to get a shot.

They change the flight patterns to your favor, and all the rest of the guys around you that don't contibute a thing.

And any bird that lights on the fake power line is always quickly dispatched by some great white hunter.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 25, 2012)

Nothing wrong with shooting a dove off the power line or tree limb. It's just like shooting a duck sitting on the water.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just went and picked up the Mojo voodoo @ Bass Pro on sale for 39.97. !!


----------



## GLS (Nov 25, 2012)

Three years ago, I contacted a Lousiana carver to make me a couple of "Powerline decoys".  Well, he didn't deliver so I decided to make a couple for myself.  I had some decent tupelo and rough cut a design on a bandsaw and used a knife, rasps and sandpaper to finish the job.  I painted with acrylics because of the fast drying times.  I used a medium gray lightened with titanium white and black for eyes.  I used the "sleeper" style yesterday on a "dummy powerline" on a buddy's field.  It was very successful.  Mono is tied to the eye screw on the tail and the decoy is thrown over the line.  In order to get the decoy up and over, the angle of pull must be shallow and the decoy gently "swung" until it flips up and catches on the wire. I tied the mono off to a large screwdriver stuck in the ground and the end of the mono was tied to a series of interlocked rubber bands to allow the wire to sway, but allow the line to keep tension on the decoy.  I'll try and do a better job on paint between hunts but I was very pleased with the results on northern birds and had a "mojo free" day in the field with my 1949 Ithaca M37R 16 gauge.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 25, 2012)

Wouldnt hunt without them down here. We put 10-12 on the irrigation systems, one mojo about 30 ft. in the field and get ready. (see my post thanksgiving doves) they literally will light next to you as you put 'em up or take 'em down. One mojo and a few decoys around it and it's a deadly combo.  If you have some dead trees around a water hole is a ringer too. By the way, the definition of a fool is anyone who will play with strings, line and power lines. We have two in the ground here that did that ONCE several years ago.


----------



## GLS (Nov 25, 2012)

speedcop said:


> By the way, the definition of a fool is anyone who will play with strings, line and power lines. We have two in the ground here that did that ONCE several years ago.



As I stated, the "powerline" is a dummy.  Fake.  No power transmitted.   It runs the length of a 15 acre field, down the middle of the long dimension.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 25, 2012)

GLS said:


> As I stated, the "powerline" is a dummy.  Fake.  No power transmitted.   It runs the length of a 15 acre field, down the middle of the long dimension.



no insult intended to you. just speaking in generality as to the two here who thought electricty wont travel through fishing line


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 12, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> Nothing wrong with shooting a dove off the power line or tree limb. It's just like shooting a duck sitting on the water.



They taste the same flying or sitting.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've used mojos quite a bit... until my dogs made chew toys out of them this summer.  But in the past, I've had mixed results. Somedays they work like magic and bring in every bird from what seems like miles around. And then other days, it's like they're invisible. For what it's worth, I used 2 mojos along with a dozen "regular" plastic decoys.

I am hesitant to use them on big shoots as they often bring birds in very low making for some dangerous shooting on crowded fields.

Adam


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 12, 2012)

Adam- I did see some low shooting caused I think by people being surprised by birds on these decoys. 

Next year though for me... I'm getting that Mojo tree thing and another spinning deke. Then adding a dozen still dekes with it. I think this would help greatly on big field shoots. On small fields I didn't see any difference. But hey. It was something to do.


----------

